# In pain, whines a lot after exercise in the park



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just to say I am sorry for your boy and to welcome you to the forum.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I think your vet needs to X-ray Dukes hips and back. It sounds to me like back pain (but I have no experience..). 

If your general vet can't figure it out, you might want to get a second opinion or take him to see a specialist. It does sound like he's in pain.

Welcome to GRF. Sorry you came for these reasons, but I hope you'll stick around. Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, I'm sorry your boy is in such pain. I agree with Out West, your vet should do a thorough physical exam, with sedated x-rays to rule out any orthopedic issue. I'd also ask for a referral to an orthopedic specialist as well for an additional opinion. There are a lot of medications and therapies that can help with pain and inflammation once you obtain an accurate diagnosis. Also, I notice you are in Austin- if you do a lot of exercising and activity in a wooded area where there are ticks you might want to have a full tick panel run to rule out a tick borne disease which can cause lameness in some cases. 

Is your appointment this morning? If so, consider not feeding Duke so they can sedate him to take the radiographs. In addition I'd hold off on the pain med until after the vet visit because they may want to try a different medication or drug. 

I hope you get some answers for your boy to reduce his pain and suffering. I've been in your shoes before and it physically hurts to see them this way.


----------



## Dukes mom (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for support. Will let you know what we find out


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dukes Mom*

Dukes Mom

Praying for Duke and you and your appt. today. 
I agree that the vet should take xrays.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dogs DO get arthritis elsewhere besides the hips... 

Our collie has a type that's somewhat common for older collies (he's going to be 7)- and that's arthritis in his neck area. It causes pinched nerves in that area. When he has pinched nerves, he will be falling over yelping and crying. 

Our goldens are a bit more pain tolerant and do not show discomfort or pain very well. Definitely you need to rest your guy for at least 2 weeks if he has an injured muscle or dinged something. Or if this is related to arthritis somewhere - and like people they get arthritis all over. 

Have him checked out, but going forward, keep an eye on him while you exercise him. Do not force him to run or even walk longer than the point where he starts slowing down or pacing himself.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

OutWest said:


> I think your vet needs to X-ray Dukes hips and back. It sounds to me like back pain (but I have no experience..).
> 
> If your general vet can't figure it out, you might want to get a second opinion or take him to see a specialist. It does sound like he's in pain.
> 
> Welcome to GRF. Sorry you came for these reasons, but I hope you'll stick around. Please let us know what you find out.


 
+1 (or I guess it's +2, with Dallas Gold!)

Definitely needs x-rays. I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, dogs get arthritis other places. Could be spinal stenosis. Jesse has that. Arthritis of the lower spine area. She has a hard time with her back legs giving out at times and can't raise her tail really high. She is on joint supplements.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree with the others about seeing a orthopedic specialist, get a referral to one from your vet. I did that with Tucker and found out the exact problem from digital radiography. We could not see the problem with my vets film x-rays.

Sad fact is we all get old and takes longer to recover from injuries. Over time arthritis comes and bone spurs develop and walks get shorter. There are many pain management methods and when we find the right one life gets better.

Wishing you the best with Duke.


----------



## Dukes mom (Nov 5, 2012)

Just came back from the vet and after all x-rays they have confirmed it is hip dysplasia. the vet said bad hips and They have given him rimadyl and recommended cosequin. . Will ensure we manage his weight better (read= need to lose weight). 

Any recommendations are welcome and quite helpful. If you can recommend a generic substitute rimadyl that will help as well.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Carprofen is the generic equivalent to Rimidyl. Please read and be aware of the side effects of NSAID's. Ask about Tramadol, not an NSAID, works well with most dogs.

Also look into acupuncture by a IVAS certified vet. Laser treatment does wonders too.

Sorry about your boys hips


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

If you can find a place, I'd really recommend swimming exercise for Duke. It really is the best for dogs (and humans!) with bad hips. Whatever drug you end up giving long term, shop around online and in discount pharmacies. It will save you a lot of $$$. Sorry about the dx, but glad it wasn't something much worse. There are lots of people on here with dogs with bad hips--you should be able to get lots of good info here.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am sorry for the diagnosis but I know you will find the right combination of meds, supplements, and exercise to keep your sweet boy comfortable.

Novox has the same active ingredient as Rymadil (Carprofen) and costs 30% less. To obtain it from an on-line pharmacy, you would need your vet to write a prescription and fax it or e-mail it to the pharmacy. I would choose an on-line pharmacy that is accredited through Vet-VIPPS (a list is available here : Find a Vet-VIPPS online pharmacy - National Association of Boards of Pharmacy® (NABP®).Tramadol works really well for pain but does not fight inflammation; it can be added to an anti-inflammatory on an as-needed basis.

I would definitely start him on Cosequin DS. Just that a some weight loss could help him a lot.

I have seen Adequan injections (Adequan® Canine - Novartis Animal Health US, Inc.) mentionned a lot for arthritis but perhaps they could help also since arthritis does develop in bad joints.

For lots of ideas about managing joint disease and arthritis, you might want to take a look at DogAware.com Health: Arthritis in Dogs


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

PLease make sure you are aware of the side effects possible with Rimadyl. My boy Clyde ended up at the Vet on IV's for 6 days. Has forever changed his diet! He now gets laser therapy, a monthly adequan injection, and gabapentin daily......He is doing wonderful. Feel free to PM me with any questions!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*

Our Smooch got injections of adequan which helped her alot and our Munchkin, elderly Samoyed, was on Rimadyl and Cosequin, which really helped, too.
I will be praying for Duke and you, and like someone else said, I know you'll find the right meds to keep him comfortable. They always say swimming is the best exercise!!


----------



## Dukes mom (Nov 5, 2012)

OutWest said:


> If you can find a place, I'd really recommend swimming exercise for Duke. It really is the best for dogs (and humans!) with bad hips. Whatever drug you end up giving long term, shop around online and in discount pharmacies. It will save you a lot of $$$. Sorry about the dx, but glad it wasn't something much worse. There are lots of people on here with dogs with bad hips--you should be able to get lots of good info here.


I was actually surprised about hip issues, because we have a pool in the house and Duke is the one who uses it most (every single day). We will just continue doing that anyways, given that it is good.


----------



## Dukes mom (Nov 5, 2012)

I am so glad I found this forum. so much information and such amazing supportive people. Thank you everyone. I will definitely keep you posted about Duke's progress


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about the diagnosis, but there are many things you can do short of surgery to help lessen the pain, many of which have already been mentioned. We've done the cosequin, adequan, acupunture and laser treatment with two of our hip dogs with success. One acupuncture vet we used also did B12 injections in strategic places as well as chiropractic adjustments which really helped our boy. In addition we use anti-inflammatory levels of omega 3 fatty acids. There are several threads on here discussing this dosing that can be accessed in the search features here. This thread is also very useful: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-health-anatomy-physiology-breed-standard/81336-supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html

One thing our vet mentioned about generic forms of Rimadyl- they are not prescribing them until more time has passed and they get verified studies that the inert ingredients in the generics are stable and don't cause side effects. Right now the jury is still out for the vet clinic we use. 

One of our members used massage and heat therapy with success and I hope she'll chime in here. 

There is also stem cell transplant which is showing success in many that get it but it's pricey.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

My 12 year-old Pom had a slipped disc this summer. One minute he seemed okay, then all of a sudden, he is making these noises expressing pain. Also, when I took him to the Emergency (on-call) Vet, the veterinarian there said the noises he was making is like crying to us. It was a terrible sound. 

He got better though but apparently, you can have a repeat problem. If it becomes really bad, then the dog needs surgery. Knock on wood, there haven't been any repeat incidents. 

I now give my dog supplements. I have Sasha's Blend (powder) and I read that there are quite a few joint health options out there. Also, Glucosamine (+Chondroitin MSM) is often recommended. Anything with fish oils as well. I'm not sure how anyone else here feels about those but I think they are probably good.

I think these would be good for hip dysplasia problems, too.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, to all the above mentioned by posters.
I have a Golden with arthritis now in his elbows, before that he had HD in his left hip and he had an FHO done last December. Total hip repair was not an option anymore, too much damage. 
My boy Toby is on Rimadyl 75 mg twice a day, Cosequin DS plus MSM, fish oil supplement, Adquan injections and now I am adding Tramadol 50 mg twice a day when he has bad days, since the weather got cold and wet. To combat the possible liver damage with the Rimadyl, I give my boy Denamarin daily, which is a supplement to strengthen and support liver function.
I am also checking into cold laser therapy and acupuncture availability in town. 
My Golden is not overweight but my surgeon said, I should still get him to lose 5-10 pounds to make it easier on his joints. 
OH yes, and swimming is recommended, but my pool is closed for the season and the water in the lakes is too cold now. My surgeon has a underwater treadmill, that I might be able to use, if it can be arranged.
Good luck!


----------

